# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Some Complaints
1. It is getting old if every answer is  &#34;What until Enterprise comes out&#34;.  It seems like we are being forced to upgrade.

2. There is an Enterprise forum and a View/Pro forum.  Please keep the Enterprise questions out of this one, as it is a waste of time to read both.

3. Sometimes a user / potential user asks a question and the answer is based on the ignorance of the person asking the question.  You can have a great product, but customer service will build a company.

my two cents

----------


## John

Dear Anonymous,

You&#39;re right that many of the answers to the questions are features that are only available in the Enterprise version.  We&#39;re now shipping it and will follow up with full documentation, binder, CD as soon as they&#39;re ready.  You&#39;ll see more info on our main web page which we&#39;re reworking right now.  Too many things and so little time!

The only &#34;catch&#34; to keeping those questions in that forum is that a lot of the new users don&#39;t know whether or not the Pro (or View) versions can do what they want.  They&#39;re almost always related to customizing forms or languages, or lookup fields.  I suppose the reason they ask is that they can&#39;t figure out how to do it w/o Enterprise!

Whenever possible, we tell people how to solve things with the current version.  Sometimes however, there&#39;s just no way.

Thanks for your feedback,

John



------------
  at 4/27/99 9:32:35 PM


1. It is getting old if every answer is  &#34;What until Enterprise comes out&#34;.  It seems like we are being forced to upgrade.

2. There is an Enterprise forum and a View/Pro forum.  Please keep the Enterprise questions out of this one, as it is a waste of time to read both.

3. Sometimes a user / potential user asks a question and the answer is based on the ignorance of the person asking the question.  You can have a great product, but customer service will build a company.

my two cents

----------

